
Jet Ditches in Hudson; All Are Said Safe - jwilliams
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/16/nyregion/16crash.html
======
jwilliams
I must admit - I fly a reasonable amount - and I'm usually somewhat cynical
about safety procedures (slides, lifejackets, etc)... This story has certainly
turned that around.

------
epall
Aren't aircraft designed to ditch in water and not sink immediately? I guess
it did stay afloat long enough to evacuate.

